# Bulz (cornmeal balls) and polenta canapes - with pics



## atomicsmoke (Jun 23, 2014)

I always loved polenta. Mom cooked it as a side for creamy chicken sauce, or grilled fish, cake style - layered with stinky sheep cheese and smoked goodies (sausage, bacon), or for breakfast with home made yogurt. We still do these.

My grandma would tell us how polenta was staple food during her childhood and young adult life. . Bread was reserved for Sundays and hokidays.

Also a great ingredient for grilling (OK ....this is kind of a modern approach).

Starts with a fresh pot of cornmeal, left to cool (covered with cloth - so it does not dry out).












IMG_20140621_160333.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jun 23, 2014






If I have time I let it rest for 24h. If not....until is cold and hard.

Sliced horizontally so I can get 1-2 slabs for canapes.












IMG_20140621_160530.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jun 23, 2014






I trimmed the rough edges and the top and cut canapes out of the slabs. Brushed with olive oil and grilled until it gets crispy.












IMG_20140621_195341.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jun 23, 2014






Some parmeggiano is common sense












IMG_20140621_192708.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jun 23, 2014






Taken off grill and topped with fresh pesto and purple basil bruschetta (both basils from the garden).












IMG_20140621_190427.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jun 23, 2014


















IMG_20140621_193014.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jun 23, 2014






Very nice crispy base with rich flavours to match. One of my not-so-little ones does not eat pesto in other dishes. This is the exception.

Remember the trimmings? Shaped some balls out of them and I filled them with asiago cheese and meat from some smoked ribs I had in the freezer.
Here they are...grilling with their canapes relatives












IMG_20140621_192127.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jun 23, 2014






When they got some grill marks I turned them around then took them out...












IMG_20140621_193126.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jun 23, 2014






 ...and sprinkled some parmeggiano on them. 












IMG_20140621_193145.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jun 23, 2014






Waited a minute for the cheese to melt and topped with sour cream and parsley.












IMG_20140621_193520.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jun 23, 2014


















IMG_20140621_193556.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jun 23, 2014






Money shots












IMG_20140621_193618.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jun 23, 2014


















IMG_20140621_193902.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jun 23, 2014






This is called bulz (read as in bools).

Polenta....another example of peasant food that's making a comeback as a high dining dish.

Thank you for checking this out.


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 25, 2014)

Delicious looking creations!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jun 25, 2014)

Noboundaries said:


> Delicious looking creations!


They really are. 

Forgot to say coarse cornmeal works best for these.


----------

